# Ink chalk box



## pips (May 15, 2015)

Do the ink chalkboxes leave that bad of a bleed through line? I've used red chalk before and it was fine, being that my string-line was'nt real thick.


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

you were lucky... never use red chalk...


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

That bull. Someone post s picture where the chalk wont stop bleeding through, And I will gladly eat my boot!


----------



## pips (May 15, 2015)

jackleg said:


> you were lucky... never use red chalk...


Yea i try not to...but when its used for cutting angles and its on the edge of the rock..yea I guess I'm lucky lol


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Blue should be fine. Just don't fill your line often and when you do be sure u snap it on the back side of sheets for a bit. When your lines tone down a bit your good when you cut your sheets you'll be able to cut off the line that way. If you make a mistake and snap a line that is wrong once in a blue moon you can put the sheet up no one should complain if the line is light and blue .


----------



## pips (May 15, 2015)

I was looking at buying a ink chalkbox since mine bit the dust other day and Lowes has a **** selection here of Irwin crap. Anyone use ink?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Nope I think ink is for concrete and steel don't know really


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I always used blue for drywall and tenant layout if there's carpet in finished hallways. I lock down my wall layout with yellow paint on lines and red paint at intersections. When doing core work (framing) I used mortar dye from a masonry supply. When setting finish like chair rail I used white or light purple that wipes right off. Never heard of ink but just the term ink would suggest bleed through.

Add, and I never had good luck with overdrive boxes. Just a simple straightline box will last for years.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Tks Willy thought you might be able to break it all down and ya you've done too many things a guy needs to take notes to remember it all lol


----------

